# Where can I buy fish meds?



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone know where I could find one of the following meds?
Furan 2, API Triple Sulfa (also called sulfathiazole, API Fin & Body Cure or Maracyn Two
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Call up your Dr and s/he can write you a prescription for these drugs:

Sulfathiazole, nitrofuran, furazolidone.

Based on the unit content of the medication, you may need a scale to make the correct dosage to put in the volume of water to be treated.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just a suggestion, try your luck on eBay or amazon, for small amount they just post t to you..

I got my copper from amazon, no issues.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

@wtac: Good to know. I'll leave going to the vet as a last resort.
@loonie: Thanks for the tip! I didn't think of looking on eBay.


----------



## Plecopecs (Jan 10, 2017)

I have recently called few vets.....and none will write you a prescription without seeing the animal......

Only place that I was told will see fish is U of Guelph


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Yikes!! All the more reason to leave the vet as a last resort.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I meant your Dr/fam GP. My GP back in TO is pretty cool and I got alot of 'scrpts for meds that used to be available. With a drug plan its pretty cheap 

Chems, there are a few places for ACS/reagent and USP grade I used to buy from but for the $ amount and how much you will need/use, better to have a few ppl to buy in with you, ie malachite green


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

wtac said:


> I meant your Dr/fam GP. My GP back in TO is pretty cool and I got alot of 'scrpts for meds that used to be available. With a drug plan its pretty cheap
> 
> Chems, there are a few places for ACS/reagent and USP grade I used to buy from but for the $ amount and how much you will need/use, better to have a few ppl to buy in with you, ie malachite green


Unfortunately my family doctor retired. No way the doctors at the walk-in clinic would give me a prescription for my fish. =(


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like I might need Metronidazole now. Anyone know where to get some aside from eBay? Thanks in advance!


----------

